# [Wet Thumb Forum]-For our friends in Madrid



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I read the news of the train bombings in Madrid. I can only hope that you, your friends and family are unharmed.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I read the news of the train bombings in Madrid. I can only hope that you, your friends and family are unharmed.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I also hope that...

I do believe these were the same guys that attacked USA in 11 september 2001...
not ETA..

well it was 11 of march and 911 days after 9/11...that to much of coincidences.
these guys are really jockers.

I really don't know how can a society create those sub-humans...that can kill humans and joke about it.

António Vitor


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

In the name of all Spanish people and the victims and their families... thank you

In this days, all we are Spanish

NOT KILLERS, NOT ETA, NOT AL-QAEDA

not more murders.

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## JohnArgentina (Jun 14, 2003)

Españoles, en estos días tristes para todos, un gran abrazo y toda la solidaridad desde Argentina.


Spanish people : in this sad days for everybody, a huge hug and all the solidarity of the Argentine people.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

This is a world tragedy that affects all of us. I wish the people with so much hate in their hearts would respect and help each other like we do on this very internaltional forum. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to all of our members that are directly effected by this occurrence.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Our hearts go out to those hurt by this tragedy.


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Condolences to the Spanish people. I have visited Madrid twice and it is a shame for this to happen to such a kind and generous people.

The people responsible for this should be wiped off the face of the earth.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I heard about at work and was just in shock. I just don't get it.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I am immensely saddened to hear of the loss of life.

The day when these events no longer happen cannot come too soon and will always be too late.

Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## Antonio Trías (Feb 4, 2004)

Doesnt matter if is ETA or Al-qaeda, is a non sense.

My best wishes for the victims, and never again

Thank you for your support


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

They won´t make us hide.
They won´t make us fear.
The simply won´t win.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Mortadelo:
> They won´t make us hide.
> ...


Beautifully said Mortadelo.

This type of horrible and senseless tragedy is impossible to comprehend. I hope for the day when this scourge of terrorism is wipe from the earth. The despicable evil that resorts to such cowardly acts is inconceivable to loving decent people. My thoughts and hopes are for the victims and the victims friends and families.

___________________
Steve Hampton

"What lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are tiny matters compared to what lives within us." 
-Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

They know that they can't win, this evilness has one objective, a political one, trying to divide the world...

And to close the islamic sphere to the rest of the world...
that is the objective, building hate against the muslims to keep them alone.

that is racism and xenophobia working strongly there...

Maybe we must try to find were this hate come from, who educate people like Bin Ladin, what type of society build Bin ladin?

Yes there are countries even worse than Iraq was...

with lots of those "religious" man trying to build up that xenophobic sentiment against the rest of the world, the worst country regarding this aspect is one that has been labelled as US "friend"...

The nucleous problem is with those mans...
They are building little Bin ladins every second!

My sentiment go with the innocent people that suffered with this nonsense.

VIVA LA ESPAÑA!!!


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

my deepest sympathies to madrilenos (both by geography and by love)and all spaniards.
kris


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A todos los Espanoles, nuestros corazones y oraciones estan con ustedes.

To all Spaniards, our hearts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

There does seem to be more evidence that it was Al Quada. It is a very sad thing. It shows that terrorisim is a world problem.

It is also very sad that enough of the Spanish people decided to play right into the terrorist hands and vote out their government for a socialist government.What kind of message does that send the world? All a terrorist group has to do is stage an attack a week before an election to influence the election. When did the whole free world become such pacifists?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

The socialist spanish party didn't said that they will get spanish troops out of Iraq, they said that if UN didn't come up, getting a leading role in IRAQ by june (I think...), they will get out...
that is different.

If they get out regartheless of what happens, that could mean that bombs make all the difference, and might be a green card for more attacks...

I live in Portugal, a country allways neglected by the US media (CNN, etc...), well we "gave" a island (in azores) for a small summit (in the middle of the atlantic), and CNN regarded this summit as a 3 countries summit...(Spain, UK, USA)









Even today if they mention that reunion they allways forgot the portuguese role...

It was in fact 4 countries... because this terrorist must watch too much CNN, our role might be neglected...

I hope CNN and others "neglect" more of those tiny countries who are helping USA...
Thank god for that!

I don't remember who was, but a Big US media company, forgot that Azores is a Portuguese island, and not Spanish. We even have some troops in IRAQ, not too much troops, but Portugal is small, that still is a big effort from Portugal.

thinking about terrorists strategy...
the socialist spanish party might had contributed (indirectly of course...)for the 11 of march, by saying that they would take out the spanish from Iraq...

The terrorist, might saw a reason for "helping" the socialist party.

I hope our socialist party don't make the same mistake, we might get the same treatment...

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Mon March 15 2004 at 09:31 PM.]


----------



## Antonio Trías (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree with Robert, but on the same way I thing it was a very big mistake the war without UN approval

Being said that, once the war is a fact, the worst thing we can do is to leave Iraq.

But I really believe, if we want a "human" world no one country, by itself, whatever reason it has, could to declare "preventive" war against other people. We must provide us with some rules and follow "religiously"

I really belive, too, on the same way, "The world" cant, every time what it has a problem, ask to our "Americam friends" a solution. We must to be responsible of our part

The new Spanish government will begin to work on one month time at least. Wanted or not is my government, and I sincerely hoppe, they will have a very good mandate

Terrorism is a world problem and no one will be safe if between all of us arent togheter

Sorry for my English, I tryed to be polite, Please be benevolent if my sentences are not


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Personaly, I am very grateful for the help of Portugal and every country. I hope Spain will still be our ally too. I realize it is very difficult: it's hard to sort it all out with politics and emotions.

There is plenty of difference of opinion in this country. We can't let them win though, we just can't. One newscaster on Foxnews described this as World war three. Thats basicaly it, the world against terrorisim.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Guess it is like WW3 but not in same way as the pervious two. But the same idea.

What really sucks, no matter anyone does, there will still be jacka$$es that will continue to do it. Sad but I think it will always be around in some fashion. And never really seems to accomplish much. Look at the stuff that happened in Northern Ireland. Years and years of it and still part of the UK. Nothing ever came of it except for a lot of dead people. Really sad.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Antonio Trías (Feb 4, 2004)

Robert said:



> quote:
> 
> I hope Spain will still be our ally


I believe "that" is not a question like "with us or against us". Spain, Europe, USA, and the democratic world will be always allys, without any doubt. That not means everyone have the same wews and thoughths

For my last post, you can imagine I was nearest to the Aznar government than the socilalist, but I,m one of de 90% of Spanish people (and Europeans) who believes the war was a "very big" mistake on the way how "we" proceded, and I sincerelly hope to the new government a good mandate.



> quote:
> 
> We can't let them win though, we just can't. One newscaster on Foxnews described this as World war three. Thats basicaly it, the world against terrorisim.


Here I coudnt be more agree


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks for your support towards Spanish society.

I'll like to say that what has happened refering the elections, it's a tragedy, cause terrorist attacks have changed our society opinion towards our goverment, and it's the worst thing could ever happen.

But Spanish society is sovereign so they decide who governs the country.

About some people talking about defeating terrorism, through war or our current policies is an utopia. War only encourages violence, you have it with Israel, over 50 years. When someone invades a country no matter the good intencions, they are dead people and those people who are affected, do not and won't understand the reasons. Besides they will always have nearer their leaders who will brain wash them, only through education, solidarity and without taking their money away through our enterprises can be achieve.

The question is, is it worthy? the answer must be no, because of how we act.

Just a though.

[This message was edited by Metatron on Sun March 21 2004 at 08:35 AM.]


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

My understanding was that the decision by the previous Spanish government to support the US in Iraq was unpopular. The Socialists may have won the election with or without the terrorist bombing in Madrid.

Our (and their) controversial presence in Iraq has nothing to do with the war on terrorism. Remember? We went to Iraq to find weapons of mass destruction and to depose a brutal government that some people in influential places claimed was a destabilizing influence in the region. Links to terrorism may have been insinuated in a political attempt to justify the action, but those claims were never substantiated.

The appearance of a link between the terrorist bombing and the outcome of the Spanish election is unfortunate, but that's all. Spain's decision to pull out of Iraq will not effect the war on terrorism. That war is going on overtly in Pakistan and Afganistan and covertly all over the world. Their decision doesn't even reflect a lack of solidarity in the war on terrorism, it only reflects a desire to get out of Iraq.

Personally I too have a pretty strong desire to get out of Iraq, so I'm sympathetic.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------

